# Is it possible to upgrade the PSU in an Acer Aspire X1200-U1510A?



## Solitice (Sep 2, 2009)

I was planning on upgrading the graphics card to a Radeon HD 4650, but with the current 220w power supply, it wouldn't work. I looked even at the micro PSU's and they wouldn't fit. I was wondering what my options are. I called acer and they said that they wouldn't be able to upgrade it, only supply an equal supply. I was figuring that I have to upgrade the case, but that's the last thing I want to do. I don't know all that much about hardware, and I would get lost changing the case. If my only option was to change cases, are there any good video tutorials? I couldn't find any. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

So you tried a micro ATX PSU and it didn't fit? Was it too big/small? The problem is, when you change cases you will still have a motherboard that fits into a micro ATX form factor, meaning you won't be able to change to an ATX case for example.


----------



## Solitice (Sep 2, 2009)

The PSU was too big. I was just told that I might not be able to change cases at all because of the motherboards shape. I guess my only options now are to find a case that will work, or have the PSU hang out the back.


----------



## Solitice (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm sorry for the double post but my Motherboard is an Acer WMCP78M


----------



## Lostcase (Sep 15, 2010)

I know this thread is very old, but did you ever get around to upgrading your mobo? I am in the same situation. I want to keep the case, but want to gut out the system entirely but don't know where to start. I know I may be asking for too much, but I want to throw in a AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition Thuban 3.2 GHz 6x512 KB L2 Cache Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Processor.


----------

